
Why the Web Won't Be Nirvana (1995) - heelhook
http://europe.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-nirvana-185306?rm=eu
======
aftbit
Clifford Stoll never had any idea what he was talking about. Try reading The
Cuckoo's Egg if you doubt it. Nobody who groked the internet denied its deeply
transformative nature. The debate has always been about how far it would take
us, how fast we would go, and whether the changes would be for better or
worse.

~~~
vardump
1995 everything was _far_ from obvious. Web was tiny back then and it didn't
look good.

Web was tiny and unorganized.

You had mainly two things to bring order to chaos:

1) [http://digital.altavista.com/](http://digital.altavista.com/). IIRC, no
bookmarks in 1995, so I can still type it perfectly, had "some" practice back
then. Talking about Altavista, I want my boolean logic searches back! Although
some of my search queries were hundreds of characters long...

2) Of course Yahoo directory. For those who had trouble with boolean logic.
:-)

